# sims 3 pets ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

can i ask im buying the sims 3 for a family member and was trying to find the normal sims for them but i cant seem to find it anywhere so was asking is the sims 3 pets the same as sims 3 just with the pets feature on it or not ?

thanks.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like a bloody mine field
http://www.play.com/Search.html?searchstring=sims&searchsource=0&searchtype=gameall


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

so is it the same need it today if possible ?


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Pop along to Game or somewhere similar


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Get the one that is simply the sims 3. Pets is an expansion pack.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Get the one that is simply the sims 3. Pets is an expansion pack.


Must remember this, eat ya felix your only an expansion pack


----------

